# Transmisor 7w de fm quemó transistor.



## Dionisio Duche (Jun 27, 2018)

Podrian esplicarme cual es el transistor de salida de un trasmisor 7wfm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2018)

Cómo se llama el que está atornillado al disipador de aluminio ?


----------



## radium98 (Jun 29, 2018)

C1971 npn / RD06hvf1 mosfet.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> C1971 npn / RD06hvf1 mosfet.


De plenissimo acuerdo o es un 2SC1971 o es un RD06HVF-1.
Pero no basta canbiar por otro nuevo , es nesesario saper la causa de la queima , eso pode sener una alta ROE (potenzia reflejada) o Tensión ecesiva en la alimentación.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 25, 2018)

No se si esto ayude, he reparado ese tipo de transmisores Chinos, pasa que llevan un pequeño transistor de montaje superficial que se daña debido a que es el que controla la tensión de polarización que llega a traves de una resistencia de 100 ohms, entonces cuando enciendes el transmisor el microprocesador envía una señal a éste transistor que activa la tensión de polarización, segun medí yo era de 2.5 volts y ésta solo debe llegar a un maximo de 1.78 volts.

Lo que yo hago es eliminar ese transistor de control y colocar un preset de 5k (entre 5v y gnd) en el mismo lugar, de ésta forma ajusto la tensión de polarización al valor correcto. Si reemplazan el transistor RD06hfv1 o RD15hfv1 y no da mas de 1w en el modelo de 15w, éste es el causante. Ahora bien porque no reemplazar el transistor de control y listo?, como dije antes entrega demasiada tensión de polarización lo que provoca que el fet se sobre-caliente y se queme tiempo despues (mal diseño quiza).

También el rd06hfv1 se puede reemplazar por el 2sc1971, en ese caso se elimina la resistencia de 100R (polarización) del gate y desde gate a gnd se coloca una bobina de 3 espiras con diámetro de 6mm y alambre esmaltado entre 0.8 a 1mm. Eso es todo, espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 26, 2019)

radium98 dijo:


>


Hola caro Don radium98 , ?podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese hermoso amplificador?
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hola Colegas un saludo, Tengo un problema con un Transmisor chino de 1 watts y 7 watts de Potencia. Le cambie el mofet RD06VHF1 por un C1971 a hora no tiene casi potencia, dicen que hay que ponerle una bobina de 3 expira del gate a gnd, pero no entiendo muy bien como es. Espero me den una manito y a los Moderadores me disculpen por la orthographía  gracias


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2020)

Está claro el problema, cambias R24 de 10Ω a 15Ω C2 lo cambias de 47k a 150k y ya verás cómo va de 10.
Seguramente obtengas entre 30 y 40W



Ahora en serio, creo que deberías de dar más datos, poner fotos etc. "Amplificador chino" no es que oriente mucho.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Está claro el problema, cambias R24 de 10Ω a 15Ω C2 lo cambias de 47k a 150k y ya verás cómo va de 10.
> Seguramente obtengas entre 30 y 40W


Jajajajajajajajaja solamente puede sener una broma .
Att,
Danie lLopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 22, 2020)

Disculpa pero si el transmisor es de 15 a 30 esa es la potencia que lo diseñaron y si es de 1w a 7w esa es la potencia que tiene que entregar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Disculpa pero si el transmisor es de 15 a 30 esa es la potencia que lo diseñaron y si es de 1w a 7w esa es la potencia que tiene que entregar



. . . Le está diciendo con humor que los datos que Ud. proporciona son insuficientes . . .


Scooter dijo:


> Ahora en serio, creo que deberías de dar más datos, poner fotos etc. "Amplificador chino" no es que oriente mucho.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 22, 2020)

Estoy tratando de subir fotos pero la internet esta lenta el transmisor es un sain sonic 7ax-7c ,el transistor de potencia es el RD06VHF1 se quemo y le coloque un C1971


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 22, 2020)

Pues el problema radica en que no son sustitutos directos y no tienen mas coincidencias que en la capsula TO-220 que tienen los dos, potencia.

El RD es un mosfet N y el 2SC1971 un bipolar NPN, la ganancia no es la misma, etc, etc.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 22, 2020)

Bueno yo me guie por un tema que esta en este mismo foro


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 22, 2020)

Bueno muchas gracias por sus repuesta y disculpen.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Bueno muchas gracias por sus repuesta y disculpen.


Caro Don celebro1976 lo canbio directo entre eses dos transistores sin cualquer modificación no es factible porque lo transistor RD06 es de tecnologia Mosfet y lo transistor 2SC1971 es de tecnologia Bipolar.
Peeero afortunadamente nin todo estas perdido , ustedes puede SI canbiarlos con pleno suceso desde que haga algunas modificaciones en lo circuito de adaptación de entrada del paso Final.
Esas modificaciones son:
1) Debes quitar lo resistor SMD de 100R (101) que estas conectado entre lo Gate del transistor RD06 y lo resistor SMD de 1K (102) , ese en paralelo con un capacitor SMD ceramico y una pata central de un transistor SMD  todos ese localizados a la esquierda del transistor RD06.
2) Debes  quitar lo transistor RD06 estropiado y instalar lo transistor 2SC1971 ( OJO seguro que NO es un transistor fake o trucho Chino senon NO te anda nin a palos).
3) Debes soldar un resistor de 56R ( 1/4W) en paralelo con un inductor de 1uH ( o algo proximo , ese valor inductivo no es muy critico) entre la Base del transistor 2SC1971 y la masa o tierra.
4) energize lo TX y ayuste lo tornillo mectalico de la bobina verde que estas conectada ahora en la Base del 2SC1971 para maxima salida de RF ( para eso es inprescindible lo uso de un Wattimetro de RF conectado en la salida del TX).
5) ayuste las bobinas del tanque final apretando o afastando su espiras para maxima salida de RF ( son 4 bobinas entre el dicipador de calor y lo conector de salida de RF ).
Debes lograr facilmente 6 o mas Watts aun en la salida.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 22, 2020)

Gracias amigo Lopes por su buena explicacion detallada lo pondre en practica un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Gracias amigo Lopes por su buena explicacion detallada lo pondre en practica un saludo


Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicar!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 22, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicar! Att, Daniel Lopes.









Amigo Daniel ultima duda,quito la r101 y la r102 junto con el capacitor ceramico,la resistencia de 56r 1/4W puede ser de color verde,azul,naraja y dorado.El inductor hecho con una bobina de tres espira


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 22, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Amigo Daniel ultima duda,quito la r101 y la r102 junto con el capacitor ceramico,la resistencia de 56r 1/4W puede ser de color verde,azul,naraja y dorado.El inductor hecho con una bobina de tres espira


Debes quitar solamente lo resistor SMD de 100R ( matricula "101").
Lo resistor estas correcto , pero lo inductor de 1uH es fisicamente igual a un resistor de 1/4 de wattio con color verde.
Su valor inductivo no es asi tan preciso , te sirve bien  uno  de 1,2uH o 1,5uH o 2,2uH o mismo uno de 3,3uH.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Gracias hermano te debo una
hermanazo y la resistencia de 56r 1/4 w que colores tiene y disculpame


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 23, 2020)

Buenas, he visto este tema ahora y confirmo que esa es la famosa emisora de FM de 5 W de Aliexpress y lleva el 2SC1971 NPN, la gente refiere que el disipador es muy pequeño para la potencia que disipa el transistor y que se calienta mucho, por ese motivo le suelen poner ventiladores o un disipador más grande. Yo apuesto a que esa ha sido la causa de la avería...


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Si el mofet no le dura nada por que se calienta demasiado


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 23, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Si el mofet no le dura nada por que se calienta demasiado


No, la versión que yo digo lleva un 2SC1971 bipolar NPN de "toda la vida", no se si habrá otras versiones con MOSFET pero el transmisor que yo me refiero es el que lleva el 2SC1971, transistor de mitsubishi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Gracias hermano te debo una
> hermanazo y la resistencia de 56r 1/4 w que colores tiene y disculpame


56R = Verde , Azur , Negro , la tolerancia en % no es inportante.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Gracias de nuevo amigo daniel


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

Es muy inportante que lo transistor 2SC1971 sea un tipo idoneo , falsificaciones o truchos Chinos NO te anda nin a palos!.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 23, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Es muy inportante que lo transistor 2SC1971 sea un tipo idoneo , falsificaciones o truchos Chinos NO te anda nin a palos!.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel, he visto en tu anterior mensaje que hablas de poner en paralelo una resistencia de 56 ohm y una bobina, supongo que será para proporcionar la polarización en clase C que necesita el 2SC1971 ¿No valdría igual un choque VK200?


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ya el trabajo esta listo quiero subir una foto pero no puedo un millon degracias

El transistor es horiginal
Ya el trabajo esta listo quiero subir una foto pero no puedo un millon degracias
Listo hay esta la foto,no lo e probado por que tengo que calibral la antena y no tengo vatimetroVer el archivo adjunto 186958Ver el archivo adjunto 186958


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Ya el trabajo esta listo quiero subir una foto pero no puedo un millon degracias
> 
> El transistor es horiginal
> Ya el trabajo esta listo quiero subir una foto pero no puedo un millon degracias
> Listo hay esta la foto,no lo e probado por que tengo que calibral la antena y no tengo vatimetro


La foto estas un tanto desfocada , pero creo que estas bien.
!OJO , NO debes enciender lo TX sin lo dicipador de calor armado !.
Lo transistor si estropia con lo recalientamento
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, he visto en tu anterior mensaje que hablas de poner en paralelo una resistencia de 56 ohm y una bobina, supongo que será para proporcionar la polarización en clase C que necesita el 2SC1971 ¿No valdría igual un choque VK200?


Si, pero muy desafortunadamente lo Choke VK200 es muy raro de si obtenir , ya los microchoque tipo resistor verde es mucho mas facil de sacar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Al amigo Andrxxx le boi a especificar detallada mente la version de este transmisor,usa mofet( RD06VHF1) modelo sain sonic ax-7c es de 1 watts a 7 watts de potencia se alimenta con 12 voltios a 2,amper


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

Ah si en tienpo , con esa adaptación de transistor BJT (bipolar) por lo original Mosfet lo TX pierde la función de canbiar la potenzia final de salida entre 1 y 7 Wattios (LOW y HI) .
Haora la potenzia de salida de RF  es fija en 7W.
Eso si debe ao facto que los dos transistores funcionan de modo distinto , portanto lo circuito que controla a potenzia de salida de RF NO anda con transistores tipo BJT ( bipolar).
Ese fue desactivado cuando si saco lo resistor de 100R (101).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 23, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Al amigo Andrxxx le boi a especificar detallada mente la version de este transmisor,usa mofet( RD06VHF1) modelo sain sonic ax-7c es de 1 watts a 7 watts de potencia se alimenta con 12 voltios a 2,amper


Ah ya se que transmisor es este,yo pensaba que estabais hablando del transmisor de 5 W de aliexpress que es un it con una placa azul, sobre el transmisor que tiene celebro1976, en una emisora en la que colaboro hay uno de 15 W con el RD15 funcionando años sin parar, sólo hay que cambiarle el ventilador cada cierto tiempo porque se atasca del polvo.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Obligado, tengo que aumentar la potencia en el trimmer verde o bobina verde ?
Ya le puse la antena, no llega la señal ni a 300 metros.
Otra pregunta, el transistor c1971, tiene que calentar ?
Nada de potencia casi me doy.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Obligado, tengo que aumentar la potencia en el trimmer verde o bobina verde ?
> Ya le puse la antena, no llega la señal ni a 300 metros.
> Otra pregunta, el transistor c1971, tiene que calentar ?
> Nada de potencia casi me doy.


Lo transistor 2SC1971 tiene que calientarse SI , por eso lo uso del dicipador de calor.
?Tienes un Wattimetro disponible en las manos?
Lo transistor Driver , ese bien dormido mas atras del transistor final , ? acaso el  calienta?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

No calienta pero el transistor que esta acostado,con una pega,si calienta lo probe pero la potencia esta muy baja.
No amigo no tengo Wattímetro a la mano.
Amigo, el enciende bien todo pero lo único es eso que la potencia solo llega como a 200 metros


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 23, 2020)

Aquí creo que hay una cosa que creo que hemos pasado por alto, mirando el datasheet del RD06 veo que los 6 W se obtienen con algo más de 40 mW a 175 Mhz (cosa normal debido a las características de alta ganancia de los transistores MosFet) mientras que para el 2SC1971 los 6 W se obtienen con 450 mW, cosa también normal debido a la baja ganancia de los transistores bipolares NPN para RF, el resumen, mi consejo personal es que intentes buscar un RD06HVF1 en buen estado y original y lo montes respetando el circuito. Con la excitación que recibe tu 2SC1971 en el transmisor que tienes dará sobre 1,5 W como veo en el datasheet o a lo mejor, ni eso.

Yo he visto videos en youtube de gente que sustituye los RD15HVF1 por 2SC1971 y yo sinceramente, no me lo creo.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

El detalle es que haqui en Venezuela esos mofet no los hay en ninguna parte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Aquí creo que hay una cosa que creo que hemos pasado por alto, mirando el datasheet del RD06 veo que los 6 W se obtienen con algo más de 40 mW a 175 Mhz (cosa normal debido a las características de alta ganancia de los transistores MosFet) mientras que para el 2SC1971 los 6 W se obtienen con 450 mW, cosa también normal debido a la baja ganancia de los transistores bipolares NPN para RF, el resumen, mi consejo personal es que intentes buscar un RD06HVF1 en buen estado y original y lo montes respetando el circuito. Con la excitación que recibe tu 2SC1971 en el transmisor que tienes dará sobre 1,5 W como veo en el datasheet o a lo mejor, ni eso.
> 
> Yo he visto videos en youtube de gente que sustituye los RD15HVF1 por 2SC1971 y yo sinceramente, no me lo creo.


Hola a todos , caro Don Andrxx jo personalmente logre sacar casi 7W de un transistor 2SC1971 con las modificaciones aca eñsinadas dese mismo tipo de TX (tarjeta color naranja).
Si lo transistor enpleyado NO for un trucho Chino (Fake) y si todo lo resto del TX si queda bien NO hay por que no funcionar tal como aclarado.
Lo transistor driver ( 2SC2851 o 2SC4767) tiene ejelente ganancia y potenzia de sobra para excitar corretactamente un transistor 2SC1971.
Aun aposto en un possible trucho Chino lo possible problema.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Por eso es que optado por las modificaciones y el cambio de transistor
Es mas le boy aportar los datos de donde saque el c1971 lo saque de un aparato rar, que encontre tirado solo dice el aparato prolink,ultra long range cordless phone (caller id)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

Bueno , quizaz lo real problema reside en algun paso anterior de amplificación .
Los transistores son : "J8" (SMD) , seguido de un 2SC2570 o 2SC3355 ( pré driver) , seguido del driver 2SC2851 o 2SC4767.
Hay que pesquizar mejor con una sonda de RF , esa ya bien discutida aca por ese mismo foro.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Cual es la etapa rf  en este transmisor,pregunto el transistor que esta acostado antes del 2sc2570 tiene que calentar tambien
Ese es el aparato donde saque el 2sc1971
Ese es el aparato donde saque el 2sc1971


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 23, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Cual es la etapa rf  en este transmisor,pregunto el transistor que esta acostado antes del 2sc2570 tiene que calentar tambien
> Ese es el aparato donde saque el 2sc1971


Lo transistor Driver (2SC2851 o 2SC4767) ese SI recalienta bien cuando funcionando.
Lo 2SC2570 si entibia un poco.
Tienes que hacer uso de una sonda de RF para pesquizar donde si queda el problema en los pasos amplificadores de RF.
Lo uso de un Wattimetro / medidor de ROE tanbien es inprescindible en tu caso.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ese es el aparato
Hermano estoy trabajando con las uña pero pondre mi mejor empeño en reparar ese transmisor


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bueno llegue a la conclusión,que el transistor 2SC1971 se volvio  a dañar.Bueno se hizo el intento,pero desistiré sin wattimetro es dificil saber la causa.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Bueno llegue a la conclusión,que el transistor 2SC1971 se volvio  a dañar.Bueno se hizo el intento,pero desistiré sin wattimetro es dificil saber la causa.....


? y como sape eso , testeaste el con lo multimetro ?
Las cosas NO ocorren (acontece) al acaso , sienpre  hay un motivo o causa.
Hay que investigar mejor lo que realmente si pasa .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 26, 2020)

Verdad que si estuviera dañado no prendiera el transmisor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2020)

Prender hasta prende , pero si realmente estuver estropiado NO hay potenzia de salida.
Puedes medir ese transistor tal cual cualquer transistor NPN con un multimetro ayustado para medir diodos.
En tienpo,  es perfectamente normal medir un "diodo" entre Colector y Emisor.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 26, 2020)

Lo medí de colector a Emisor y nohay corto.Me di cuenta Qué el colector es el Qué envía la señal Qué irradia por el positivo de la antena


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2020)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Lo medí de colector a Emisor y nohay corto.Me di cuenta Qué el colector es el Qué envía la señal Qué irradia por el positivo de la antena


Para medir ese transistor tienes que setar lo multimetro en la opción "diodo".
Lo transistor tiene lo Emisor en su pata central que tanbien es conectado a lo dicipador (parte mectalica) , la Base es la pata esquierda y Colector la pata derecha , eso mirando el transistor de frente ( su cara con matricula).
Debes lograr encontrar un diodo entre Base y Emisor , Base y Colector y as veses entre Colector y Emisor , pero esa urtima medida canbia de transistor para transistor portanto no significa que el este estropiado caso no logre mirar .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 27, 2020)

Las medida que da el transistor son punta Roja en colector da lectura.Punta negra en Base,no hay lectura,tampoco en Base y emisor.Tampoco en Colector y emisor.
Ese transistor tengo dudas,solo hay una sola medida


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2020)

Bueno no haber lectura de diodo entre Colector y Emisor no significa que el este roto.
Haora NO tener lectura entre Base y Emisor eso es grave y denuncia que lo transistor este realmente estropiado , lástima.
Lo gran problemas es saper si el ya estabas estropiado antes de armalo en tu TX o no , o sea quizaz tu TX hay estropiado la junción Base y Emisor.
Con las dicas que te deje esa segunda opción NO serias factible una ves que NO hay cualquer polarización DC en la Base ( ese paso anda en Clase "C" o sea lo proprio sinal de RF polariza lo transistor).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 27, 2020)

Si nada mas da lectura de la pata 1 Base a pata 3 Colector lo estoy midiendo con un tester Analogico


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 27, 2020)

Quien sabe si la avería por la que tiraron el aparato de donde extraistes el 2SC1971 no era esa...


----------



## celebro1976 (Feb 28, 2020)

Es posible,de todas manera hice el intento lo abandonare de nuevo aqui en Venezuela es imposible conseguir esos repuesto


----------

